# Kubota M7040 7 pin adaptor



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

My 7040 is the Special Utility aka stripped down model. IIRC a regular one comes equipped with a 7 pin adaptor?

What is required to plumb one in? Is it as simple as an adaptor that plugs into my open square 8 pin sticking out the back? On top of the fuel tank.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

They come with a 7 pin plug. 7 spade is RV/trailer.
You'll want the 7 pin type for your baler.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

I believe it is a 7 pin round on my 9540. Might be the same as semi trailers?? haven't confirmed that yet but I want to find a 7 pin round to 7 pin flat so I can hook my gooseneck lights up to the tractor!!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Can you let me know where that goes? I paid for lights on the baler. Might as well use them.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

I hear ya on that one....plus I like it when people can see me, don't feel like getting hit by anybody.

I will try to remember tomorrow to trace the plug, not sure if it will make a difference since mine has a cab or not but will let you know.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks much appreciated.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Most farm equipment comes with a 7 pin round as the 7 spade rv types are well, crap.

7 pin round to 7 pin flat adapters can be found, or just make your own with a male/female 7 pin round to a male/female 7 pin flat.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Not even sure what mine is on my 7040, I'll try to look tomorrow. I think it's the flat RV type, but not sure. I'll also look to see if it connects where the one in yer picture is.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I would bet you can order the wiring harness and plug receptical from your local Kubota dealer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Deadmoose, Id You get it through "whole goods". Since you have a plastic plug, im sure the pigtail with plug is readily available. I just got a set of wheel weights for 7040 that way.
Gonna get that air seat base one of these days.....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd get your tractor changed to the 7 pin round.It has become the standard on farm equipment.

A decent farm supplty store should have them or Shuop should have them.

http://www.shoupparts.com/TC8325/


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

It is a 7 pin round and it does connect into a 8 pin connector. Mine is on the 9540 with a cab so it is routed into the cab and then to the connector but if you have a voltmeter just turn on your turn signal and start probing pins that would be a quick way to confirm.

As stated above I would just check real quick what it might cost from kubota as sometimes you can be surprised.

Good luck

as an after thought it does look like a standard semi trailer setup so you might find something cheap that way as well.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

OK, I checked mine. (I think this was the 3rd time I've opened the cover.) I was wrong, it's a 7 round pin. & it is connected to a connector like the one in your pic, only on the other side of the tranny, (but that doesn't mean anything.)


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. Looks like a quick deal. I will be checking price with my Kubota dealer early in the week.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

:angry: I called my dealer today. I am not sure if this is even the whole kit: same price online everywhere when I search it:

$175+. Ouch. I need to find the 8 pin connector.

http://www.goldeneagledirect.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=86293


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

If you can find the small plug end then you can wire it yourself.

We made an adaptor to be able to pull the baler with a truck and have baler lights. We went round pen to flat pin on that though.

Find the small plug end and use a test light to find out what goes to where.

$175 is a lot of money for a simple wiring harness.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> :angry: I called my dealer today. I am not sure if this is even the whole kit: same price online everywhere when I search it:
> 
> $175+. Ouch. I need to find the 8 pin connector.
> 
> http://www.goldeneagledirect.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=86293


Wow!! I guess if you wanted to keep it as "original equipment". Spend the $$$. If your handy, You can purchase the 7 pin, cut the 8 way plug off and crimp (get the right crimps and some heat shrink) the wiring harness to the new 7 pin.

If you wanted to keep the 8 way on the end of the wiring harness here is a site that will probably have it.
http://www.digikey.com/

As far as the 7 pin, a quick google search will will find more than one!

Good luck!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I checked high and low for the 8 pin
Including MN co digikey. I found one pic that looked right at a place that I don't think sold in quantities less than 500. It is out there somewhere. No luck yet finding it. I really don't want to cut that plug off. Especially where it is. Easy to plug in. Not so easy to cut strip test and shrink wrap.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am sure someone I looked at has it and I probably couldn't find it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Deadmoose, Id You get it through "whole goods". Since you have a plastic plug, im sure the pigtail with plug is readily available. I just got a set of wheel weights for 7040 that way.
> Gonna get that air seat base one of these days.....


I didn't quite get what you meant but may have done just that. I went into dealer today and was thinking of biting the bullet. So I am sure the $176 is just for the wire and plugs. I wanted to know how much for the kit (bracket, overpriced ubolt and bolts, etc).

Parts guy said he can't get that. Asked salesman. Salesman found it. As a dealer installed add on.

I hope it is what I want. Dealer installed add on 7 pin connector: $73. I ordered it and hope it is what I am looking for. I will see when I get it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We're both making Kubota a bit wealthier. 
I just ran a tree branch through my side window. 
$212


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hay looks good. The 7040?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> We're both making Kubota a bit wealthier.
> I just ran a tree branch through my side window.
> $212


1 of the reasons I did not go for a cab. Figured I'd keep 'em busted out.

(and yes, I DO wish a lot of the time I did have a cab!!))


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Hay looks good. The 7040?


Naaaaahhhh, the big girl. Mowing straight down a steep bank, made a hard right near edge of woods. Didnt know how muddy it was and the discbine pushed my ass end into the edge of the woods. 3" tree branch poked through glass and damn near swabbed the wax out of my ear. 
Lap full of broken glass. Sounded like a shotgun went off. 
'Nother day in paradise!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> 3" tree branch poked through glass and damn near swabbed the wax out of my ear.


Glad yer OK.

Gotta love those suprise wake-up calls!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> We're both making Kubota a bit wealthier.
> I just ran a tree branch through my side window.
> $212


Another picture for the wall of shame!


----------

